# Dispatched



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I tried to get rid of this little gaffer who was in our campsite. He was not afraid of us and
I'm not totally convinced he wasn't sick the way he was walking.

Anyhow, it was my first kill with my homemade PFS, using a stone for ammo.

Edited ( thanks)


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good shot!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not liking the incorrect usage of whom







, but good shooting!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

To whom are you speaking? The mouse is dead...

Nice use of that pf, Sean. If you can hit a mouse, you don't need my help, you're in bidness. You should start a pest control service. Sean's Campside Critter Dispatch Co.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting Sean! Looks like you're getting ....Or should I say got it down!

Jim


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Put em on da BBQ!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm enjoying the camping and the pfs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good use of a slingshot ... not going to upset the wardens or the other campers.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting. Another master of the PFS







. I hope you train ALL of the PFS that you make







.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


I can hit the webbing of my hand pretty much every time.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

M_J said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


I can hit the webbing of my hand pretty much every time.
[/quote]Dude, Mike, I smacked the crap outta mine today. I got it on video too.
It's to shameful to post, but you can imagine.
It hurts.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

M_J said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


I can hit the webbing of my hand pretty much every time.
[/quote]


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


I can hit the webbing of my hand pretty much every time.
[/quote]Dude, Mike, I smacked the crap outta mine today. I got it on video too.
It's to shameful to post, but you can imagine.
It hurts.
[/quote] Video please. Others may learn from your misfortune. (Honestly, I want to see the fail!)


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


I can hit the webbing of my hand pretty much every time.
[/quote]Dude, Mike, I smacked the crap outta mine today. I got it on video too.
It's to shameful to post, but you can imagine.
It hurts.
[/quote]
post it for the lol's 
.
a small slingshot for a small animal . sweet shot . enjoy your camping !


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

pop shot said:


> The only thing I can hit with my pfs is the fork.


i have to agree with you on that one i cant shoot into the catch box.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

[sup]Great shot Sean!!!! Seriously. And yeah, I have a beautiful PFS that I have basicly ruined (cracked it) with multiple fork hits. A couple of times I did not hit the fork....My hand looked like I hit it with a ball pean hammer. There has to be a secret how to shoot those things. I wont give up trying, just gonna keep an icepack close by.[/sup]


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Hopsturgeon said:


> [sup]Great shot Sean!!!! Seriously. And yeah, I have a beautiful PFS that I have basicly ruined (cracked it) with multiple fork hits. A couple of times I did not hit the fork....My hand looked like I hit it with a ball pean hammer. There has to be a secret how to shoot those things. I wont give up trying, just gonna keep an icepack close by.[/sup]


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys, I have a long way to go mastering
this slingshot but really enjoying it. I've gotten to where I am with it
watching Darrell's videos, a couple in particular so as to avoid the
dreaded fork/hand hits.


----------

